# Hunting > The Magazine >  Yessssssssssssss......8 point heaven.......

## Scouser

Hi everyone, I would like to dedicate my first wild deer, shot on DOC land to the Forum, without the help of all the good buggers on here I would be well of the mark!!!!!!

Whirinaki forest Saturday around 1pm, I called in a roaring stag, no caller or horn, just my cupped hand and a (quite frankly) ‘dodgy roar’…….

We had heard (3 of us) a roaring stag way off in the distance from camp at night, each taking turns to practice our roars on a cut-off traffic cone!!!!!
I’d already had two eventful days hunting, missed a shot at a spiker from 200+ mtrs, offhand shot, and two hinds that were just too fast to get a steady shot off!

I was making my way back to camp, you will know the area well Rushy (and the OPCz) coming up the DOC possum track trail, when I heard a strong roar…..
Thinking it was my two hunting mates back at camp before me I thought little of it except that their roaring had improved!!!!!

My rifle at this time was unloaded and over my shoulder after id reapplied my sling!!!!....roar came back, I roared again expecting to see two grinning faces at any moment!!

This went on for about 5 mins as I had sat down for a breather on this steep spur, the roaring got closer but more to my right, for the first time I thought “shit, this could be a stag!!!!”….then I heard the deepest, semi growl/bellow that I have ever heard, the hairs stood up on the back on neck….’that’s no bellend blowing a plastic cone, that’s a STAG’…..just went into complete ‘hunt mode’, chambered a round, sling off, tightened my back pack, checked the wind, “brilliant, right in my face” (you beauty) and started to make my way over, giving a call every 5 mins or so, I finally cleared two guts, and I could hear him really close over the other side of a punga filled ridge…

Another quick roar from me, and it was on, I got a quick flash of dark brown as the bush & pungas started to get crashed through like a scene from Jurassic park, (velociraptors went through my adrenalin filled brain) in half excitement / half shitting myself, suddenly he was there, he moved so fast I was still in shock, he stood staring about 5 mtrs away, I lifted my scope into the long haired neck and went for the hilar area, the ‘Remuera Mocha 7-08’ (Howa 1500 U/L) sang its ‘dirge of death’ and he dropped like a stone!!!!!!!.......i was shaking like a “shitting dog”…….
Went over he was still kicking so I fired another into his neck, it was over, I had finally shot my first wild deer, I can finally call myself a ‘HUNTER’…..

He has 8 points, almost symmetrical, but he will live on in my memory for the rest of my days, first deer, first stag, first ‘roared in’ stag……still cant believe it was me!!!!!

Took a few pics on camera & phone, and went to work, backstraps first, then the head, as I knew camp was only 10 mins away (took me 20) I went back to drop off my spoils, 
He was in great condition, as the roar is still early, so we went back for the four legs!!!!

I have a load of people to thank for the advice & encouragement they have given me, but I would really like to thank Rushy for introducing the Whirinaki forest and giving me my first ‘bush hunting’ experience and also ‘Sako 75’ who has PM me loads of advice, spots and encouragement when I thought id never get there!!!!! HUGE thanks guys

Now I wonder if  @Dundee, will do me another photo favour?

----------


## Gibo

Well done chap!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

well done buddy

----------


## Pengy

YEEHAAA !!
Good on ya Scouse. Bloody good read as well. There will be no stopping you now.
Dont go giving Rushy too much praise though, as people may start to believe he knows what he is doing  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Danny

Toooooo much mate! Well done!
I was in their Friday night and sat although heard frig all. 
Caught a pig however. 


Dan M

----------


## 308

‘Remuera Mocha 7-08’

Brilliant

----------


## veitnamcam

Brilliant scouser!
That will live on in your memory banks forever.

Well done:thumbup: :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## phillipgr

MAAAATE I'm stoked for you! I nearly lost it when I read the title of your write up and your name affixed to it. You deserve it bro!!! I can't wait to see this photo - hurry up with it!!!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Congrats Scouser,a great read. Yeah fire the photos thru,I'll get em up for you.

----------


## Dynastar27

> YEEHAAA !!
> Good on ya Scouse. Bloody good read as well. There will be no stopping you now.
> Dont go giving Rushy too much praise though, as people may start to believe he knows what he is doing


thats lucky they saw something when rushy was draging my ass though the bush we didnt see any thing 

still bloody nice in there though :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

> thats lucky they saw something when rushy was draging my ass though the bush we didnt see any thing 
> 
> still bloody nice in there though


Scouser is showing you up @Rushy

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> Hi everyone, I would like to dedicate my first wild deer, shot on DOC land to the Forum, without the help of all the good buggers on here I would be well of the mark!!!!!!
> 
> Whirinaki forest Saturday around 1pm, I called in a roaring stag, no caller or horn, just my cupped hand and a (quite frankly) ‘dodgy roar’…….
> 
> We had heard (3 of us) a roaring stag way off in the distance from camp at night, each taking turns to practice our roars on a cut-off traffic cone!!!!!
> I’d already had two eventful days hunting, missed a shot at a spiker from 200+ mtrs, offhand shot, and two hinds that were just too fast to get a steady shot off!
> 
> I was making my way back to camp, you will know the area well Rushy (and the OPCz) coming up the DOC possum track trail, when I heard a strong roar…..
> Thinking it was my two hunting mates back at camp before me I thought little of it except that their roaring had improved!!!!!
> ...


Savour the feeling. Good work

----------


## Nathan F

:Cool:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Good shit and good story, legend

----------


## Scouser

> Scouser is showing you up @Rushy


Now, now Philip, i wont bite the hand that fed me.......yet!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

> Now, now Philip, i wont bite the hand that fed me.......yet!!!!


Not while camp tucker is that good!  :Wink:

----------


## sako75

Wahoo, awesome, yabba dabba doo, senfuckingsational 

Congrats Scouser. Isn’t that one of the best feelings ever? From the moment you knew it was real and the adrenaline starts pumping to the time he hit the deck and your uncontrollable shaking from the experience.
I’m glad you did the hard yards before this, it gives you a much greater appreciation for your first than if it had been handed to you on a plate. 
Now the fun part is to get your second one on the board. Go and knock the bastards over

----------


## Scouser

> Wahoo, awesome, yabba dabba doo, senfuckingsational 
> 
> Congrats Scouser. Isn’t that one of the best feelings ever? From the moment you knew it was real and the adrenaline starts pumping to the time he hit the deck and your uncontrollable shaking from the experience.
> I’m glad you did the hard yards before this, it gives you a much greater appreciation for your first than if it had been handed to you on a plate. 
> Now the fun part is to get your second one on the board. Go and knock the bastards over


Big thanks mate, i know youve had to pass on the roar this year, so i hope this will make up for it in some small way......you told me to keep at it, keep getting out, keep improving and it will all come together...

Im STOKED, it was an incredible experience, worth all those weekends away when i didnt even see one!!!!!.......big thanks once again!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Scouser is showing you up @Rushy


What are you talking about Phillip.  I put four red spikers on the ground this morning. Ha ha ha ha.  Well done Scouser.

----------


## BushHunter

Excellent Scouser ! That's a good read, Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## phillipgr

> What are you talking about Phillip.  I put four red spikers on the ground this morning. Ha ha ha ha.  Well done Scouser.


Did you roar em in to the fence and stick the barrel through?  :Psmiley: 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Scousers pictures :Cool:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Scouser

Big thanks Dundee.....bad 'selfie' there guys, it was a bit cramped on a steep incline, i had to wrap him around a punga to stop him rolling to the bottom.....must eat more weetbix, haharrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome scouser  :Cool: 

Hope you still have it tied to the bonnet for laps round town  :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Roarsome !  :Grin:  :Cool: 

Here's to many more scouser...

----------


## Scouser

> Toooooo much mate! Well done!
> I was in their Friday night and sat although heard frig all. 
> Caught a pig however. 
> 
> 
> Dan M


Hi Danny, where about?....we camped 2 nights by the Arohaki Lagoon side, but heard no roars, 2 nights just off the camp rd turn off.....

it was up at 6, drive to a road/track end, look for sign, 'roar' wait a few mins 'roar' again, if nothing back to the car, drive to next entry point, in slow look for sign, 'Roar' wait 'roar' again....rinse & repeat.....

4 days and luckily for me the last day paid off!!!!!!

----------


## phillipgr

I'm jealous Scouser!! Mean pics

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

> Awesome scouser 
> 
> Hope you still have it tied to the bonnet for laps round town


Haharrrr....got to admit, i was tempted VC.......

----------


## sometimes

nice  :Cool:

----------


## sako75

Great pics. Stoked for you Scouser. It is one of those rare moments that takes your breath away. 
A lot of people, when you tell them what you have done this weekend, don't comprehend what has gone into getting your first deer (mine was a Urewera spiker) the hours of planning, the day dreaming during the working day, buying nick nacks that you find aren't needed and never get used again, the previous trips when you return empty handed time after time, loved ones at home putting up with your obsession and smelly dirty clothes, the aching body on a Monday morning, the raw energy that has kept you going from the outset and then it all fell into place so easily

----------


## Nathan F

Good photos bud. A great little head to start off with . Plenty of character :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

> I'm jealous Scouser!! Mean pics
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


Only a matter of time mate.....just keep going

----------


## Scouser

> Good photos bud. A great little head to start off with . Plenty of character


Cheers mate, cleaned the skin, bottom jaw, tongue & eyes out last night....now for the boil up!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

Don't forget the watercrest. Only then will you be a real Kiwi hunter  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Great pics there Scouser (with the exception of the number plate  :Wink:  )..Glad to see you bothered to take the meat

----------


## TimeRider

Congratulations Scouser!  :36 1 11: 
Nice stag too  :Cool:

----------


## Gapped axe

well done, the first one is always  special, especially when you have to work for it. Crikey are you Rushy's twin

----------


## 300winmag

Well done Scouser, that would certainly get the blood pumping.
Just remember that 300win mags are the rifle of choice in Remuera, 7-08's are Ponsonby's :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Crikey are you Rushy's twin


No I am far better looking.

----------


## Maca49

About fucking time!!!! Enjoyed that bit of excitement think I shot the bastard as well. I've been cleaning my rifle just in case! Good write up and excellent result :36 1 11:

----------


## Rusky

Well done on your first Scouser.  The second will be just as exciting I hope.

----------


## Scouser

> No I am far better looking.


Took the words right out of my mouth........haharrrrrrrrrrr.....

----------


## Scouser

> Great pics there Scouser (with the exception of the number plate  )..Glad to see you bothered to take the meat


Always mate....got into hunting for the challenge, adventure and to respect the animal, their meat........

It was only after reading about 'The Roar' that i thought ive got to give that a bash......fukin oath......

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Big thanks Dundee.....bad 'selfie' there guys, it was a bit cramped on a steep incline, i had to wrap him around a punga to stop him rolling to the bottom.....must eat more weetbix, haharrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Well done nice lookibg animal to boot !!! .... what a great time of the year..... Think of hunting as an apprenticeship....your well on your way the gates open just wedge it back, take plenty of photos and enjoy every opportunity that comes along...... good shit

----------


## Dundee

I truely like your thinking Scouser,that when you heard the first roars you were thinking of your mates roaring at you.

A lot could learn from this. :Thumbsup:

----------


## falconhell

good shit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Well done nice lookibg animal to boot !!! .... what a great time of the year..... Think of hunting as an apprenticeship....your well on your way the gates open just wedge it back, take plenty of photos and enjoy every opportunity that comes along...... good shit


Cheers mate, have really enjoyed the journey, i like 'going bush' and making my own tracks instead of
following the DOC tracks, makes things 'more real' if you get my drift

This is something ive wanted to do for a long time, its not a 'bucket list tick' and now I'll pack in.....

Bring it on, will probably do a 'fly in Roar' next year as my hunting buddy is as keen as me.......

----------


## Hunt4life

So cool to read this thread title with your name on it Scouser. I only got my first 18 months ago after faaaar too many trips and hours 'earning' it. After him, I downed another five (one of them a good 9point Red) within four months. So, lock and load mate! You're into them now  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## moonhunt

So happy for you, have you come back down to earth yet, does work still mean absolutely nothing too you... 

Well done   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

Nice work Scouser!  :Cool:

----------


## Scouser

> So happy for you, have you come back down to earth yet, does work still mean absolutely nothing too you... 
> 
> Well done


Cheers mate....yeah, im still reliving it every hour of the day, coming to terms with it even, just want to go back out there and do it again......addiction i think they call it....whats work?????...haharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## phillipgr

> Cheers mate....yeah, im still reliving it every hour of the day, coming to terms with it even, just want to go back out there and do it again......addiction i think they call it....whats work?????...haharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


I remember that feeling, every time I closed my eyes I saw the cross-hairs and the animal dropping behind them!

----------


## Hunt4life

Sore cheeks from the massive grin I couldn't shake for several days  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

> Sore cheeks from the massive grin I couldn't shake for several days


Oh yeah, cant really tell too many people about it though, they would not understand!!!!!

----------


## gadgetman

Bloody well done Scouser. I've been putting off getting into this thread till I got a good bit of time in order to savour every word. Great right up, felt like I was there.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> Bloody well done Scouser. I've been putting off getting into this thread till I got a good bit of time in order to savour every word. Great right up, felt like I was there.


Cheers GM, as im a newbie it still hasn't really sunk in yet, id still be beaming if it was a spiker or hind.....but to 'call in' a roaring stag during the roar for my first is 'mental'!!!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

With all the tidbits and advise you got about sign and what to look for, did you have a look at the "poo pellets" that would have come out when you were gutting your stag?
There is no fresher sign than that  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gadgetman

> Cheers GM, as im a newbie it still hasn't really sunk in yet, id still be beaming if it was a spiker or hind.....but to 'call in' a roaring stag during the roar for my first is 'mental'!!!!!!!!


I'm a newbie too. Haven't had the opportunity to get out for a look yet. That's what I was going to do in the new year till plans got changed for me. That meat will taste so sweet knowing the work you put in for it and the knowledge that you did it.

----------


## Scouser

> I'm a newbie too. Haven't had the opportunity to get out for a look yet. That's what I was going to do in the new year till plans got changed for me. That meat will taste so sweet knowing the work you put in for it and the knowledge that you did it.


cheers mate, its hanging and waiting to 'set'......then the knives will be out big time!!!!...are you still going to get out during the roar?

----------


## Scouser

> With all the tidbits and advise you got about sign and what to look for, did you have a look at the "poo pellets" that would have come out when you were gutting your stag?
> There is no fresher sign than that


Nar mate, to be honest my mind was 'mush' for quite a while, i had to sit down and have a drink to try and stop my hands from shaking...couldnt take photos, couldnt unzip zips, it was really pathetic, emotional overload!!!!

----------


## gadgetman

> cheers mate, its hanging and waiting to 'set'......then the knives will be out big time!!!!...are you still going to get out during the roar?


Be unlikely at this stage. Have to see what the docs say. Doing a bit to build the fitness levels back up none the less.

----------


## Danny

> Hi Danny, where about?....we camped 2 nights by the Arohaki Lagoon side, but heard no roars, 2 nights just off the camp rd turn off.....
> 
> it was up at 6, drive to a road/track end, look for sign, 'roar' wait a few mins 'roar' again, if nothing back to the car, drive to next entry point, in slow look for sign, 'Roar' wait 'roar' again....rinse & repeat.....
> 
> 4 days and luckily for me the last day paid off!!!!!!


Good one, I was a bit further south of you guys. But basically where you were. 
May catch ya out that way soon. I'm back out fri night and thru weekend. 
Go well and go safe. 


Dan M

----------


## Scouser

> Good one, I was a bit further south of you guys. But basically where you were. 
> May catch ya out that way soon. I'm back out fri night and thru weekend. 
> Go well and go safe. 
> 
> 
> Dan M


Good luck Dan, hot barrels mate

----------


## Scouser

Just a recap from my original post.....i said id missed a spiker from 200+ mtrs offhand shot......he was slowly walking from a cleared slip back into the bush,

I shot kneeling down resting my arm on my knee, felt pretty confident as i was not rushed...but still missed....but still went the distance to check for blood trail or the body....nothing

and for any newbies like me, one of our crew is a very experienced hunter, he told me i should have 'opened up the legs, cut away the skin to let the heat out'....i will remember this in future if i do two carries to camp....

----------


## outinabout

well done Scouser. awesome.  worth all the hard yards aye.

----------


## Scouser

> well done Scouser. awesome.  worth all the hard yards aye.


Yeah mate so true, all the frustration, pain, hopelessness vanished with this experience.....meant an awful lot to me i can tell yer!!!!!!

----------


## sako75

> and for any newbies like me, one of our crew is a very experienced hunter, he told me i should have 'opened up the legs, cut away the skin to let the heat out'....i will remember this in future if i do two carries to camp....


When hanging it, I cut open the ball joint in each leg.
More often than not I whip off the back steaks, then the back legs and bone them out to cool, then if I'm hungry I will gut it and go for the eye fillets. Have a nosey at the organs while there

----------

